# Sky Magic Eye



## DesignA (2 Dec 2008)

Hi, 
I have a sky box in the kitchen and a magic eye in the bedroom. The magic eye is not working now. There is no light in the square box which plugs into the tv or no light when i press the remote. i tried another magic eye in it and the same happened. Is there something in the attic i need to replace. Any ideas? Don't want to have to call out someone if i can help it.


----------



## Flexible (2 Dec 2008)

One of the guys here at work had a problem with a magic eye and he found this when he went searching.

There are a few thing to check -  If your Magic Eye is lighting up at the remote TV, then you probably have a faulty Magic Eye.

If your Magic Eye is not lighting up - At the sky box, press Services, then press 4, then type in 0 1 select, then press 4. Make sure the RF 2 Power is switched ON.

If that didn't work take the Magic Eye and plug it straight into the RF 2 socket on the back of the receiver, if it still doesn't light up you've probably got a faulty Magic Eye.

If it did light up, the most probable explanation is that power is not getting from the receiver to the eye. Possible causes -

If you have a wallplate between the RF 2 output and the Magic Eye, there is a possibility that the wallplate will not pass power. You will need to change it for a 'non-isolated' wallplate.

If you are using a coax connector to connect your aerial lead to the RF 2 socket, the coax connector may not pass power.

If you have any splitters or amplifiers between the RF 2 output and the magic eye, that are not specifically designed to work with Magic Eye's they won't pass power, you will need to change it for a one that does.


----------



## DesignA (2 Dec 2008)

Thanks, When i went looking at the RF2 box i noticed that a lead was hanging loose. i plugged this in and it worked in the bedroom


----------

